# What's the best way you got paid?



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Foxit said:


> Had a job that ran into some unforseen expenses that the owner did not have money for. HO offered to pay with a credit card but I don't take them. I had him go to homedepot and use his credit card to buy me a gift card for the extra work. Good as cash


^^^^
Gift card millionaire.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/

:laughing:​


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

This happened to a bricklayer friend of mine. He was repairing a chimney and thought that he might have a problem getting paid when the job was done.

So before he layed the last row of bricks across the top, he layed a pane of glass across the last mortar joint. Sure enough the check bounced, then came the apologieis and promises.. then several unreturned calls were made, etc.. 

The work was done in late spring and the bricklayer gave up on the guy. Then when the first cold day came, the bricklayer wasn't there to see the comotion that might have taken place in the guy's house but he finally got the phone call.:laughing:

The HO said, "ummm...heeeey... I know that I haven't gotten back to you in a long time... and I have the money I owe you... but is there any way you can check out my fireplace?"
:clap:


----------



## Contractor Joe (Sep 28, 2011)

Driftweed said:


> With all these "I didn't get paid" posts, I figured I would start one about actually getting deadbeats to pay.
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...


How fun. I guess you got your point across. Good for you.


----------



## weeksanjc (Jun 5, 2013)

Those were the good ole days that's for sure. Just for the record I never did say I didn't pay my taxes. I just said I got paid in cash.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

weeksanjc said:


> Those were the good ole days that's for sure. Just for the record I never did say I didn't pay my taxes. I just said I got paid in cash.


Depending on how you vote the IRS is probably watching


----------



## gastatepainter (May 18, 2013)

I was once paid 45k in quarters by a customer who owned a vending machine company. It took three loads to the bank with the back of my car almost dragging the ground from the weight.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

gastatepainter said:


> I was once paid 45k in quarters by a customer who owned a vending machine company. It took three loads to the bank with the back of my car almost dragging the ground from the weight.


Maybe you should buy a truck, it could haul all 2250.4 lbs. But if I believed you I would ask why the Hell you would go through all that work. Someone that has 45k in quarters sitting around must have money in the bank to write you a check


----------



## gastatepainter (May 18, 2013)

Transmission was out in my truck at the time...Borrowed one of my painters honda accord that week. As far as I was concerned money is money and I didn't ask too many questions. At least it was in sealed $500 bags from bank of america. I didn't have to count it the bank did.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Just did a very small project for a client that has given me a lot of her own projects and many many jobs that she found for me.

I got paid in snickers bars. Mmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

had a customer who refused to pay. sued. got judgement. got writ of garnishment. remembered he told me he was a fire fighter. called the city, yep he's still on the payroll. Collected checks for four weeks. His christmas probably wasn't as good as mine was.


----------



## GAmason (Aug 4, 2011)

tedanderson said:


> This happened to a bricklayer friend of mine. He was repairing a chimney and thought that he might have a problem getting paid when the job was done.
> 
> So before he layed the last row of bricks across the top, he layed a pane of glass across the last mortar joint. Sure enough the check bounced, then came the apologieis and promises.. then several unreturned calls were made, etc..
> 
> ...


My dad has done that before about 5 or 6 years ago. Guy called and said hey man my fireplace is smoking back real bad can you come look at it.


----------



## littlefred811 (Dec 16, 2012)

Way back in the day, a good looking red-head(think looks a bit like Rita Hayworth) hired me to power wash her deck. I played volleyball in a coed league with her.
After finishing the job, I went to her place to get paid. I was a bit better looking than I am now, and as a bit of a playa, well, you can guess what my tip was. She actually friended me on Facebook a while back. Married now, so no more extra credit, but in the day it made my day.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

littlefred811 said:


> Way back in the day, a good looking red-head(think looks a bit like Rita Hayworth) hired me to power wash her deck. I played volleyball in a coed league with her.
> After finishing the job, I went to her place to get paid. I was a bit better looking than I am now, and as a bit of a playa, well, you can guess what my tip was. She actually friended me on Facebook a while back. Married now, so no more extra credit, but in the day it made my day.


About twelve years ago, I had a similar experience. I'm married now-to her. Best bonus I ever got.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

txgencon said:


> About twelve years ago, I had a similar experience. I'm married now-to her. Best bonus I ever got.


Not sure if I'd want to marry the type of woman that would sleep with me on a service call lol.


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Not sure if I'd want to marry the type of woman that would sleep with me on a service call lol.


There's a lot more to the story.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

A builder I know from Bastrop built a spec, did the do with the buyer (widower) and ended up marrying her. After he made the profit from the sale and moved in....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

txgencon said:


> There's a lot more to the story.


Hope so...


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Leo G said:


> Just did a very small project for a client that has given me a lot of her own projects and many many jobs that she found for me.
> 
> I got paid in snickers bars. Mmmmmmmmmmm.


What? You didn't even hold out for the Petrossian?  :laughing:


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Just did a very small project for a client that has given me a lot of her own projects and many many jobs that she found for me.
> 
> I got paid in snickers bars. Mmmmmmmmmmm.


He FINALLY got the "carrot" we all chase, hehe


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

I did a job for a chinaman, $5,000.00. I called the bank so many times to see if my check was any good, they recognized my voice. Finally I had enough BS and went to see the chinaman in person. His wife was there and told me no money. Then I did something I am still not proud off. I looked at her and told her I was going to the police department and they would come and arrest her, and put her in jail. Then I asked what would happen to her little baby, mother in jail, who would feed the little baby, the baby would starve. She asked me come back tomorrow, I told her "No Way, I am going to the policeman. He will arrest you and put you in jail". She finally said, "I have money" I told her no check, money only. She reached behind the counter and pulled out $5,000.00 in cash. She put the money in a paper sack, which I put in the front of my shirt. I walked across the parking lot to the bank. When I walked in, a teller asked if I got the money. I reached in my shirt, pulled out the sack and dumped $5,000.00 in cash on the counter. I got a standing ovation.


----------



## steex (Feb 19, 2013)

Dude, chinaman is not the preferred nomenclature.


----------



## Hank B. (May 6, 2013)

It's asian american, PLEASE.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Why does his race have anything to do with it?


----------



## Hank B. (May 6, 2013)

I don't know I'm just a conscientious objector.


----------



## HARRY304E (Jan 18, 2011)

Driftweed said:


> With all these "I didn't get paid" posts, I figured I would start one about actually getting deadbeats to pay.
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...


I like that..:laughing:


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Jaws said:


> A builder I know from Bastrop built a spec, did the do with the buyer (widower) and ended up marrying her. After he made the profit from the sale and moved in....


So he did the work for free. No profit in the sale is from your wife. "What's mine is mine and what's yours is mine too". Silly wives lol


----------

